#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Which technology trend will have the greatest impact on our industry?

## Bhavya

Nowadays organizations are facing rapid acceleration of technology innovation that is profoundly changing the business industry. In the below technology trends,which technology trend will have the greatest impact on our industry and why?

Internet of Things and smart home techHumanized Big DataMachine learningAutomationAugmented reality (AR) and virtual reality (VR)

----------

